# Pokemon Sun and Moon | New Pokemon have been revealed!



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> 6 New Pokemon have been revealed right now! Which one are you waiting for ?!



i have already create a threat for this


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> i have already create a threat for this


And ? It belongs in User submitted news because its /news/. Also this isn't a competition


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 19, 2016)

I really like all of them except for Bewear and Wimpod which are a bit boring.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> I really like all of them except for Bewear and Wimpod which are a bit boring.


haha yeah. Wimp Out seems like a useless ability and would ruin shiny hunts when you find a shiny Wimpod


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> haha yeah. Wimp Out seems like a useless ability and would ruin shiny hunts when you find a shiny Wimpod


I still get Vietnam flashbacks everytime someone says shiny... When I was in elementary school I played Sapphire as my first ever pokémon game and I walked through the route next to Fallarbor Town where I encountered what I know now was a shiny Spinda. As I didn't know about shinies back then I thought it was a glitch and rebooted my GBA. Afterwards I told my cousin about it and he nearly lost it. I have never encountered a shiny Pokémon ever since, except for the forced ones like Gyarados and Haxorus.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> I still get Vietnam flashbacks everytime someone says shiny... When I was in elementary school I played Sapphire as my first ever pokémon game and I walked through the route next to Fallarbor Town where I encountered what I know now was a shiny Spinda. As I didn't know about shinies back then I thought it was a glitch and rebooted my GBA. Afterwards I told my cousin about it and he nearly lost it. I have never encountered a shiny Pokémon ever since, except for the forced ones like Gyarados and Haxorus.


Wow, sorry about those flashbacks


----------



## DDTarZan (Jul 19, 2016)

Is that a fucking horse with dreadlocks?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

DDTarZan said:


> Is that a fucking horse with dreadlocks?


 yes


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> i have already create a threat for this


Oh shit you made a threat ?


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 19, 2016)

I like Wimpod 'cuz it looks like a Triop, I love Triops.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao I guess you won because you front paged


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 19, 2016)

I swear, these guys get uglier and uglier.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 19, 2016)

Stop whining or Ill Mimikyu...
I see a good future for pokemon puns


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 19, 2016)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I like Wimpod 'cuz it looks like a Triop, I love Triops.


Exact reason why I love it! Makes me wanna go buy some Triop eggs!


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> i have already create a threat for this


pls dont kill. All I have is fluff ;-;


----------



## focusonme (Jul 19, 2016)

they look all like shit


----------



## DKB (Jul 19, 2016)

focusonme said:


> they look all like shit



just like your opinion 

:^)


----------



## natkoden (Jul 19, 2016)

omg

bewear's design is so bad...


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 19, 2016)

as long as hyper training doesn't suck balls Idc how the pokemon look.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 20, 2016)

Those bottle caps though. Rip breeding hello easy legends!


----------



## Kinqdra (Jul 20, 2016)

I can already see Comfey becoming a necklace/bracelet accessory..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Hyper Breeding looks very useful.  I'm really looking forward to just increasing the IVs on my existing bros than having to breed genetically superior alternatives.

That being said, they kinda ruined the point of it by requiring Bottle Caps to use it.  I hope they fix this by allowing you to buy bottle caps, or, better yet, just pay for the Hyper Training.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice new pokemon!  For next month, just waiting for 2nd evolution of 3 starter pokemon, or maybe including final 3rd evolution!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool, now when is more pokemon going to be in GO because I couldn't care less about 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Cool, now when is more pokemon going to be in GO because I couldn't care less about 3ds.



FOR SHAME


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

I think pokemon is becoming shit :v the new pokemons aren't so...cool  and the new games that are making at the 'rhythm of the time :v' are also becoming very easy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> I think pokemon is becoming shit :v the new pokemons aren't so...cool



Do you know for how long people have been saying this?

I, personally, think the new Pokemon look cool.  Maybe I'm just missing some nostalgia factor here or something, because I didn't get into Pokemon until fairly recently.


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Do you know for how long people have been saying this?
> 
> I, personally, think the new Pokemon look cool.  Maybe I'm just missing some nostalgia factor here or something, because I didn't get into Pokemon until fairly recently.


That new ghost pokemon (Mimikyu) it is similar to a dead pikachu or it is only me??


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> That new ghost pokemon (Mimikyu) it is similar to a dead pikachu or it is only me??


It's supposed to be a childrens drawing of pikachu


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's supposed to be a childrens drawing of pikachu


I didn't know that O_O but for real , its like a dead pikachu .-.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> That new ghost pokemon (Mimikyu) it is similar to a dead pikachu or it is only me??



And that doesn't look cool to you?  I think the idea of a Pokemon trying to mimic a Pikachu to be loved kinda sad, but cool in its own way.

Maybe "cool" is subjective, and I shouldn't be enforcing my idea of cool on other people's.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> I didn't know that O_O but for real , its like a dead pikachu .-.


It's "creepy" because it's a children's drawing probably more deeply referring to something left from a child or at least something possessed or the child itself lmao


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> And that doesn't look cool to you?  I think the idea of a Pokemon trying to mimic a Pikachu to be loved kinda sad, but cool in its own way.
> 
> Maybe "cool" is subjective, and I shouldn't be enforcing my idea of cool on other people's.


Keep calm dude...Its only my opinion  and also , I will get the game too :v


----------



## Daniel737 (Jul 20, 2016)

That mimikyu looks like has been created by a 5 years old kid.


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's "creepy" because it's a children's drawing probably more deeply referring to something left from a child or at least something possessed or the child itself lmao


WoW O.O


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> WoW O.O


that's my thoughts but it seems likely


----------



## Kourin (Jul 20, 2016)

Getting worried that they're just going to reveal the majority of the new Pokemon and leave next to nothing to discover like they did with Megas in ORAS. 

I mean worst-case scenario and this game has around the same amount of new Pokemon as X/Y (72) then they've already revealed around a third of them. (25)


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's supposed to be a childrens drawing of pikachu


I'm pretty sure it's just a yellow sheet with 2 eyes and a fake face that looks like a Pikachu. Hence the name Mimikyu. It is mimicking Pikachu. If you somehow didn't figure that out.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just a yellow sheet with 2 eyes and a fake face that looks like a Pikachu. Hence the name Mimikyu. It is mimicking Pikachu. If you somehow didn't figure that out.


Those were just my thoughts, I just quickly skipped through the trailer without sound so honestly I didn't but that's cool!


----------



## anhminh (Jul 20, 2016)

I can see there will be a lot of rule 34 for that fruit Pokemon.

It cannot be help when its "white juicy part" is expose right between its legs and it description involve "swallow whole by other Pokemon".


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

anhminh said:


> I can see there will be a lot of rule 34 for that fruit Pokemon.
> 
> It cannot be help when its "white juicy part" is expose right between its legs and it description involve "swallow whole by other Pokemon".



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## pokemonster (Jul 20, 2016)

shit


----------



## KazoWAR (Jul 20, 2016)

pikachu's trainer id number in the hyper training clip...


----------



## Bros.Life (Jul 20, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> I still get Vietnam flashbacks everytime someone says shiny... When I was in elementary school I played Sapphire as my first ever pokémon game and I walked through the route next to Fallarbor Town where I encountered what I know now was a shiny Spinda. As I didn't know about shinies back then I thought it was a glitch and rebooted my GBA. Afterwards I told my cousin about it and he nearly lost it. I have never encountered a shiny Pokémon ever since, except for the forced ones like Gyarados and Haxorus.



I know how you fell it. My first Pokemon game it was the Crystal Version. I played in a game boy color . I remember when my cousin was playing and he found a pink Golbat. We wondering about that but we just decided to defeat it.

And I got a Natu shiny. Those are the only shines that I have found..


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 20, 2016)

I _need_ that fake pikachu.


----------



## focusonme (Jul 20, 2016)

DKB said:


> just like your opinion
> 
> :^)


back in my toy box cowboy.
and stop acting like a child


----------



## shaams007 (Jul 20, 2016)

thx that's great


----------



## yusuo (Jul 20, 2016)

The new generation so far is pretty disappointing, I'll still buy it though (cough cough)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 20, 2016)

The new Pokemon are so unoriginal and stupid.








Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 20, 2016)

I really like the ghost fairy, has there been a pokemon with that typing?


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 20, 2016)

wow more new pokemon... Isnt the original 150 enough?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> wow more new pokemon... Isnt the original 150 enough?



No.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 20, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> wow more new pokemon... Isnt the original 150 enough?


151*

Also, post #2000!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



anhminh said:


> I can see there will be a lot of rule 34 for that fruit Pokemon.
> 
> It cannot be help when its "white juicy part" is expose right between its legs and it description involve "swallow whole by other Pokemon".


THE VORE IS COMING


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 20, 2016)

November, we have the time xD


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 20, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> November, we have the time xD


We've known the release date since the game was first announced though.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 20, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> We've known the release date since the game was first announced though.


Yeah but i want to play this game since I finished SA


----------



## DerEineee (Jul 20, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with Bewear? 
It is aweful!


----------



## Koko-Kun (Jul 21, 2016)

DerEineee said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Bewear?
> It is aweful!





Spoiler: BEWEAR for cringe










Clearly Digimon came before Pokemon, there's your problem.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 21, 2016)

Was Mimikyu drawn by one of the designers kids when asked to draw Pikachu? 
It looks kind of creepy though.
These aren't that bad looking actually, though some of them look rather similar to existing Pokemon.


----------



## falls261 (Jul 21, 2016)

^ I agree, Mimikyu looks a little off for some reason. Bewear just makes me laugh.


----------



## richardparker (Jul 21, 2016)

whats up with their names...


----------



## Aeter (Jul 21, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> I really like all of them except for Bewear and Wimpod which are a bit boring.


I love bewear and wimpod, the others are ugly as frick.


----------



## Sakura1 (Jul 26, 2016)

here hoping this game gets leaked early


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just waiting for news for newest Pokemon on this August! Including second and third evolution of 3 starter Pokemon!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 1, 2016)

More new Pokemon, plus previous Pokemon is now have NEW FORMS!!!

English Video



Japanese Video


Enjoy nice new and old pokemon with new forms! 
Information? Visit Serebii and Azurilland website right now.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 1, 2016)

That ice Ninetails looks amazing!


----------



## Fabax01 (Aug 1, 2016)

This is not what i was hoping for.
But, well, nice new pokemans and <3 for the ice forms.
Z-moves... eeeurgh. I think that those moves must be banned online.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 10, 2016)

Another newest Pokemon was out from CoroCoro magazine!  Please visit this website here for information!

http://www.azurilland.com/news/5859-august-corocoro-new-pokemon-alola-forms-and-team
http://www.idigitaltimes.com/pokemo...leak-reveals-new-pokemon-and-evil-team-549713

What New?

4 new Pokemon! Sunabaa and Shirodesuna (Ghost/Ground-type sandcastle Pokémon), Nuikoguma (prevolution of Bewear) and Yowashi (fish Pokemon).

2 new Alolan Form! Is Meowth (dark type) and Marowak (Fire / Ghost type)
New enemies called *TEAM SKULL*! Guzma is a boss villain of Team Skull and Plumeri is a female team member.
There are more! See for yourself!  Stay tune for another news from CoroCoro magazine on this September!


----------

